# How ready is ready?



## Gapeman (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello all, 

When is the appropriate time to ship? What scores should one  have before shipping?  Will basic and ait get my run times where they need to be ? 


I can routinely hit 90 push ups , 85 sit ups , and 20 dead hang chin-ups but running is my weak point.  I’m hovering around 40 minutes for the 5 mile and 15:30 for the 2 mile . Basically failing the runs . Rucks are a bit better-12 miles under 3hrs.


Some background - medically cleared and scored high on asvab but have not signed a contract yet. Recruiter is starting to get very pushy and is trying to convince me my fitness is enough to ship out.


Any advice would be appreciate . Thanks in advance .


----------



## CDG (Mar 11, 2018)

You're fine. Stop overthinking it. It's just boot camp.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 11, 2018)

Agree with CDG. Boot is 90% mental. Just go. Your run time will improve by virtue of being there and running more often. 

My initial PFT was horrendous. I don't remember my exact scores for running and sit ups, but I do remember only doing 5 pull ups,  around 75 crunches, and my 1.5 mile time was around 11 minutes. I did absolutely zero training before shipping and still graduated as a squad leader with a meritorious promotion to PFC. I left the Depot doing 18 pull ups, 100 situps, and my 3 mile run time was just north of 19 mins. A few recruits will actually go backwards on their fitness because you don't get gym time for PT but most will see an increase in their run time. It also helps when you have a drill instructor threatening to chop your nuts off (or at the very least an island hoping session for the platoon afterwards) if you fall out during runs.


----------



## Etype (Mar 11, 2018)

You'll get faster during basic training. I ran something like a 15:30 2 mile on my first APFT in basic, I was running low 13:00s by the time I left -this isn't atypical.

If your body responds well to weight training and that is where you get your push up and pull up gains, you will probably loose a bit of ground there during training. Don't worry about it, its not a big deal.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bootcamp is also designed to get recruits into physical shape to successfully complete the final PT.  You are sooooo far ahead of the game in that area.

The only hurdle now is mental....are you ready to take that first step and sign on the dotted line?


----------



## DC (Mar 11, 2018)

Chinups or you mean pull-ups.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2018)

I went to PI with a dude who was a high school standout athlete. He was in better shape than everybody else but he couldn't hack it. You know why? Because he never learned that no matter what your physical condition, the trick is never giving up. Never. Giving. Up.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I went to PI with a dude who was a high school standout athlete. He was in better shape than everybody else but he couldn't hack it. You know why? Because he never learned that no matter what your physical condition, the trick is never giving up. Never. Giving. Up.



This. Your biggest hurdle will always be your own head.


----------



## NikNifSik (Mar 20, 2018)

Etype and these other guys are all spot on, just get there and you'll be fine.  Signing up and reporting to bootcamp was the hardest part for me (being away from family), after a few days you will be in a groove and making friends.  There is no reason to go in a total stud, if you can meet the requirements, your Drill SGT will help you with the rest.  I went in as a college athlete, but in the wrong kind of shape.  By the end of the 1st month everything was going as it should and it only got easier, push-ups and sit-ups went up, and run time went down.  Enjoy your time.


----------

